# Audi Body Repair - How To Find A Great Bodyshop? CHester



## mysticbertie (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey guys i have an Audi A8 D3 2010. I might require a minor body repair soon which will be an insurance claim. I have a couple of other bits to get repaired which i will need to pay for myself. Should i go to the main dealers for a quality repair or is it wiser just to find a really good bodyshop, i have no idea how to find a good bodyshop in the North West, CHester area. Any recommendations are greatly welcomed


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

mysticbertie said:


> Hey guys i have an Audi A8 D3 2010. I might require a minor body repair soon which will be an insurance claim. I have a couple of other bits to get repaired which i will need to pay for myself. Should i go to the main dealers for a quality repair or is it wiser just to find a really good bodyshop, i have no idea how to find a good bodyshop in the North West, CHester area. Any recommendations are greatly welcomed


Just got a car back from Spraytone in Sandycroft, looks spot on. 
Haven't seen any other work of them, but pop in and have a look.

My favourite paint shop is in Pant (between Oswestry and Welshpool) 
Called Pant Motor Bodies.
Friendly people and very knowledgeable.


----------



## mysticbertie (Aug 23, 2009)

Caledoniandream said:


> Just got a car back from Spraytone in Sandycroft, looks spot on.
> Haven't seen any other work of them, but pop in and have a look.
> 
> My favourite paint shop is in Pant (between Oswestry and Welshpool)
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Spraytone is just down the road from my work in Deeside Ind Est. Did they do a big repair job for you?

Pant is too far away im afraid. The car is off the road due to no insurance at the moment so it needs to be picked up by the repairer.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Wouldn't touch Spraytone with a bargepole, Joes AutoBody in Saltney gets my recommendation if you need it to be local.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi new panel and spraying the panel so it matches the rest of the car.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> Just got a car back from Spraytone in Sandycroft, looks spot on.
> 
> Haven't seen any other work of them, but pop in and have a look.
> 
> ...


DO NOT I REPEAT USE PANT MOTOR BODIES!!!

I have never seen a car come out of there 1st time right. Paint blending wrong, runs in paint, panels misaligned and loose trim

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Prospray, Rixton (Nr Warrington).

http://prospray.co.uk










One of the best paint shops in the country.


----------



## mysticbertie (Aug 23, 2009)

Mac- said:


> Wouldn't touch Spraytone with a bargepole, Joes AutoBody in Saltney gets my recommendation if you need it to be local.


Thanks for the recommendation.



Caledoniandream said:


> Hi new panel and spraying the panel so it matches the rest of the car.


Ok nice one glad you got a good job 



J306TD said:


> DO NOT I REPEAT USE PANT MOTOR BODIES!!!
> 
> I have never seen a car come out of there 1st time right. Paint blending wrong, runs in paint, panels misaligned and loose trim
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your feedback mate.


----------



## mysticbertie (Aug 23, 2009)

Al_G said:


> Prospray, Rixton (Nr Warrington).
> 
> http://prospray.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation ill look them up, cheers


----------

